# Cubesmith Tiles vs. Textured Tiles



## thelegend (Feb 1, 2007)

I just received my two set of cubesmith "tiles". I didn't order textured ones, however, these seem to have a texture on them. Are the regular tiles completely smooth or do they have a little texture to them, as opposed to a lot of texture. I can upload some pics if needed, or if someone else would like to that would be cool. Thanks.


----------



## tenderchkn (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't think smooth tiles have any texture on them. Try scratching against the tile. Textured ones make a lot of noise.


----------



## Kubinator97 (Mar 1, 2009)

The smooth tiles do have a slight texture to them, cubesmith sais so


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 1, 2009)

I just ordered non texture tiles I hope they're good


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 2, 2009)

Textured tiles are better for gripping the cube.
I put standard smooth tiles on my white DIY-type A, it's really cool, good for 2H.
Textured I'll probably put on my Edison or something for a good 1H cube, but honestly, this should be in *Hardware Area*, not speedcubing.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 2, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> this should be in *Hardware Area*, not speedcubing.


This thread is over a year older than the hardware area itself.


----------

